# Philippines Visa Required?



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I recently got my Australian PR. I am planning a trip to Philippines and Australia sometime in next few months. 
According to Embassy of Philippines website, Indian citizens with Australian PR don't need a visa for stay of up to 14 days.

My query is, whether this would be valid even if i haven't travelled to Australia i.e. my passport has not been stamped (i am planning to take a stop over at manila before i travel to Sydney).

Thanks in Advance.

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Why not ask here : The Official Website of the Philippine Embassy in New Delhi, India


----------



## chawla_amit83 (May 11, 2014)

kingrulzuk said:


> Why not ask here : The Official Website of the Philippine Embassy in New Delhi, India


Yep.. thanks.. done that already...


----------

